# Chuck Roll !



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 1, 2005)

Thinking of putting a Chuck Roll on tonight.
How do you eat it? Pulled like pork, or sliced like brisket? Simple sammies? Sauce?
Any other tips?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Foil it a bit later than pork.  Chuck rolls are pretty greasy, but very good!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm doing one as we speak, on hour #12
 Should be ready for the cooler in about 2 hours  
All I do, is rub the night before, inject with worster and a little cheap red wine.(Thanks Larry)
 Flip half way thru, foil  at 165 and add 3/4 cup of bullion, and take it off at 195 and rest for a couple of hours.
Then pull away and enjoy  

Cheers


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2005)

Did you meet the brother....dinner!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 1, 2005)

Parents dropped by today so I'll prolly start it on Sunday so we can enjoy the sammiches while watching the fireworks. Thanks !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2005)

Butcher didn't have one. He had a 12 pound packer though... So I just went  with that.

That'll teach me to not call ahead.  :badgrin: 
It's still on the plan though!


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2005)

A good horsey sauce is always good with chuckie. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah ! I was thinking that or Chipolte Mayo ... if I can find some damn powder ! I haven't tried Shaws yet. They usually have more ethnic foods than the other places I usually go to. They are the only place that carries Goyo mojo round here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 6, 2005)

Cool! I have plenty of the canned ones. I thought you had to use the powder. Sweet !


----------

